# 100 fowlr



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I got 2 new fish, but they are acclimating so I willshow off my niger trigger, She si gorgeous, and a hge persoanlity


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats a very impressive trigger


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sapir said:


> thats a very impressive trigger


thank you
here is the latest add


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice lookin dog face puffer and niger trigger. When ****** get big the are great looking fish. ****** are also know to grunt and the teeth turn red.
What equipement are you running on your fowlr?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nataz said:


> Nice lookin dog face puffer and niger trigger. When ****** get big the are great looking fish. ****** are also know to grunt and the teeth turn red.
> What equipement are you running on your fowlr?


a 125 skimmer coralife, and 2 cansiters that I converted to hold mainly bilogical filtration. I clean them weekly to stop build up of nitrates.. but no room for a sump.. I plan on upgrading stands and tanks in future, but its working for me
FIsh stock list is
clownfish tomato
trigger
dog face puffer
dragon wrasse
stupid damsel
snowflake eel


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

That is a gorgeous puffer man.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Slytooth13 said:


> That is a gorgeous puffer man.


thank you, I am so very happy with my purchase!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

How are the new tank mates coming along? When your Niger trigger gets use to you he might eat out of your hand.
You ever check out how triggers lock there selves in a small space when they sleep?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Is that a rock grouper? or maybe a dragon grouper?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

dragon wrasse. Yes I have witnessed the trigger lock into place, most times he doesnt really lock, he just goen into his hole he built, he already eats from my hands, and the puffer is the most personal, he follows me around all the time. That tank gives me lots of entertainment.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the trigger!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that niger trigger is amazing. well done.


----------

